

Made in Weebly. - rokhayakebe
http://www.relevantm.com/
Just happened to like this site simplicity, and found that it was made using Weebly. Good tool.
======
Readmore
If you're a company that's going to "drive a new approach to social networking
and solve key problems holding back the advancement of the semantic web"
shouldn't you make your OWN website.

That is the problem I have always had with website creators. If you're trying
to do something technical you're going to be looked down upon for using them
to make your site. If you were going to sell running shoes to people then yeah
it's great, but I don't think Weebly has a plug-in to solve the problems of
the Semantic Web.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Not really. It's like asking an architecture firm to not rent office space.

~~~
tel
This metaphor doesn't work as well as it seems. Architecture firms don't
personally build the buildings they design. It's probable that someone dealing
with "the semantic web" and fitting in with "new media" companies actually
_should_ build websites.

Even if they're only working on the back-end solutions, having a poor website
is more like an architecture firm having a terribly designed office which
undermines the customer's confidence.

------
abrown
Wow. It's not so good.

